# Question about eligibility to take the EMT-P exam



## RDG (Jul 26, 2012)

Are there any options other than my school granting authorization to take the EMT-P exam? I have graduated with an associate degree, have a 3.2 GPA and passed my capstone course with a "B" but because my practice test for EMT-P was short by 2 points I am not being granted authorization to test (which seems ridiculous). IMO, if I passed the courses, graduated, etc and want to take the test shouldn't I have that option?

Are there any other options?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

RDG said:


> Are there any options other than my school granting authorization to take the EMT-P exam? I have graduated with an associate degree, have a 3.2 GPA and passed my capstone course with a "B" but because my practice test for EMT-P was short by 2 points I am not being granted authorization to test (which seems ridiculous). IMO, if I passed the courses, graduated, etc and want to take the test shouldn't I have that option?
> 
> Are there any other options?



Nope, for a variety of reason.


----------



## RDG (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 26, 2012)

RDG said:


> Does anyone have any helpful advice?



Not likely.

No authorization to test from your school, no test. Take it up with your school will be your best bet.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

*re*



RDG said:


> Does anyone have any helpful advice?



Really, the only option for you to test is by approval of a NREMT approved Paramedic Course.

There is obviously much you are not telling us, so there must be a reason why you don't have your ATT.  Missing a "practice" test by 2 points isn't the reason.  I like many others here teach or run Paramedic programs and what we want more then anything is for the students to pass and make great providers.  There has to be something else behind it.

Did you finish paying for the class yet?

Feel your really being screwed, contact the schools Dean


----------



## RDG (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. There really isn't anything I'm not sharing. Two yr AD program at a community college. Good clinical reviews, good grades, passed the capstone course with an 85. Overall GPA is a B. The head of the program advises unless we passed the "practice" test that they gave they will not give ATT. Regardless of grades. So, essentially I'm graduating but cannot take the paramedic exam even though I have fulfilled the college's requirements for graduation. HALF of the class did not pass this "practice" exam (but have graduated as of this semester). 

I thought the idea of a practice exam is just that: practice. The dept head is saything the program will "look bad" if we don't pass the NREMT and they don't want to take that chance. 

I am going to gather transcripts, peer reviews, EMS ride along reviews and go to the dean (so are the others). Not sure what else to do.

I came here for some opinions not insinuations that I am an idiot who obviously is hiding something. I'm not a 20 yr old trying to be a hero medic w/o putting in the effort and expecting the world in return. I am a 20 yr military veteran with some medical experience who went back to college after 20 years out of high school and have worked hard for good grades, gotten great clinical feedback and feel like I am being totally screwed by my program.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

If thats the case i would go back with a hidden recorder and have him say that bit about not wanting students to fail NREMT and making them look bad.  Once its recorded send it to NREMT with a letter of what is going on.  I would venture to bet that a schools accred. would be highly suspect at that point

Was the "pretest" you final exam?


----------



## RDG (Jul 26, 2012)

The practice exam counted as a grade (along with ACLS, PALS & other written work). My final grade for the class is an 85.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 26, 2012)

That is a pretty grey area.  I would love to see how the requirements and curriculum is worded


----------



## RDG (Jul 26, 2012)

We are going to ask for ATT. I get it that I need to practice before taking the NREMT and was planning on a review course before testing which seems to be the norm. I wasn't planning on going in cold turkey. I could see if I flunked a course or flunked clinicals that they could fail me & not give ATT. But not under these circumstances.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2012)

If we didn't pass our final with an 80 or greater we weren't allowed to move forward in our program no matter what your letter grade in the class was. 

Why does everyone rip on younger people who want to be or are medics? We all don't have hero complexes


----------



## RDG (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry Rob, didn't mean to offend ( a lot of young people these days expect to have things handed to them- I know that doesn't mean there aren't hard working young people out there). I work and have worked with some very hard workers of all ages.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

In my course the minimum pass for any test/exam was 80%. If you failed you could re write if your overall average with the fail was 80 or higher. The re test was pass fail. If you failed you had to retake the course. If you pass you have to take the average from the original exam. After all courses were done we had to have an 85 average to sit for the comprehensive final. The pass on the final was 80 if you scored over 70 you got 1 re write. 

It seems odd that you can get your degree without being authorized to test. Also odd you could fail a final and still graduate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2012)

RDG said:


> Sorry Rob, didn't mean to offend ( a lot of young people these days expect to have things handed to them- I know that doesn't mean there aren't hard working young people out there). I work and have worked with some very hard workers of all ages.



None taken. Sorry I was a bit grumpy last night. I agree with you, much of my generation has a ridiculous sense of entitlement. 

My program was graded very similarly to Tim's 80% to pass, above a 70% got you a chance at one retake which was pass/fail, fail and sorry but you're done, pass and you were scored with an 80% on the exam and could continue on.


----------



## RDG (Jul 27, 2012)

Our final counted as a grade and was averaged in with everything else so I made a "C" on the final (78) and a "B" overall in the class. The instructor is withholding ATT if we scored below 80. So even though I didn't "fail" the final grade-wise I did in the aspect that I needed an 80 so epic failure there I guess.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 27, 2012)

No chance at a retest?


----------



## RDG (Jul 27, 2012)

Heard from a classmate today that the instructor has mentioned a retest. Not confirmed though. I'm going to call Monday afternoon  if I don't hear from anyone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 27, 2012)

That makes no sense that they wouldn't let you retest. What's the point of letting someone graduate with an AAS in EMS when you wont let them take the NREMT? The degree is pretty useless without the NREMT cert unless you are in a state that doesn't require the NREMT for initial certification.


----------



## RDG (Aug 12, 2012)

I DO get to test! Our program director was out of town the week after the semester ended and he called when he got back. There were a couple of people in my class that successfully finished the class but were lacking credits in other areas for graduation. They are not allowed to test (obviously). Since I completed the program and graduated I am allowed to test. He apologized for the misunderstanding. Our "practice" test was just that- practice. Moving on!


----------



## Emt512 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im not going to lie after reading this I felt like maybe you might have panicked and overreacted.,,,lol


----------

